# HLA on amd64



## bsd10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there a way to get lang/hla running on amd64? On:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD 8.1-RC2 FreeBSD 8.1-RC2 #4: Fri Jul  2 16:56:51 PDT 2010
:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# sysctl -w hw.model
hw.model: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz
```

I get


```
# make install clean
===>  hla-1.103 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/hla.
```

Isn't there a 32-bit compatibilty mode that should make this work?


----------



## crsd (Jul 3, 2010)

You could create 32bit chroot environment as described in http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#head-6963d527c173e57b1567e881305b544d33435b6d and try building it there.


----------



## bsd10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I think I'm almost there, but when I run hla wit the .hla file, I get


```
/compat/i386/usr/local/lib: file not recognized: File format not recognized
Error returned by ld = 256
```

I think it is a library issue, but I have 


```
setenv  hlalib /compat/i386/usr/local/lib
setenv  hlainc /compat/i386/usr/local/include/hla
```

in my .cshrc file. Any ideas?


----------

